# young Shenzhen expat



## preppy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm moving to SZ next month, and would greatly appreciate if anyone can direct to an active expat group in SZ... 

thanks much!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

preppy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to SZ next month, and would greatly appreciate if anyone can direct to an active expat group in SZ...
> 
> thanks much!


You will find that most of the expats in Shenzhen either live or come together in Shekou.


http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...i/Shekou/RK=0/RS=ieia8ZB3WhTNVavXe3OYkoPGu8o-


----------



## preppy (Sep 26, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> You will find that most of the expats in Shenzhen either live or come together in Shekou.


thanks for the response! Seems like its not very active in here as well... any suggestions what other platforms I should be looking at?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

'thanks for the response! Seems like its not very active in here as well...''

Probably because most people in China both in education and work have to do long hours. Ha Ha

Zhongshan Billy


----------

